# German Flavor



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Grilled sausages(knockwurst,bratwurst,kielbasa and hotdogs for the little ones) along with German Potato Salad and Kraut.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Looks good. My grill has been ignored this spring/summer due to the new smoker. Need to fire up the grill tomorrow.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## fishcrazy (Jun 26, 2004)

that plate takes me back to my younger days, walking a volksmarch, then sitting down in the tent to enjoy some german wursts. looks great


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Those sausages look authentic...natural casing and all! Reminds me of my time in Bavaria!!! Now if I could just get some of those little hard "Broetchen" rolls, with the mustard that you squeeze out of the toothpaste tube, I'd be in business! Oh...beer...did I mention the beer???


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

sprtsracer said:


> Those sausages look authentic...natural casing and all! Reminds me of my time in Bavaria!!! Now if I could just get some of those little hard "Broetchen" rolls, with the mustard that you squeeze out of the toothpaste tube, I'd be in business! Oh...beer...did I mention the beer???


I was stationed at Pinder Barracks in Zirndorf Germany for two years, 73-75 and we had a little sausage vendor just out side the gate selling Bratwurst on Broetchen slathered with hot mustard. Got one every chance I could. Love German food. Jager Schnitzel is my favorite.


----------

